# Medical Examination



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am a UK citizen currently visiting my South African partner in Johannesburg. We are in the process of getting our stuff together to apply for the life partner permit. I am looking to get a medical done while I am here in Johannesburg.

Does anybody know a good place that I can get this done that they have had good experience with? Am looking for somewhere preferably cheap and where my results aren't going to take an age to sort out.

Of course, I will google things but at the moment am looking for opinions and advice, and possibly there are places that don't come up online.

Thanks for any help offered


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

The medical examination is literally a GP signing and stamping a form. As is the radiological report, a chest xray followed by a stamp and signature from the radiologist. 

I would suggest going to your partner's GP and the local Xray department.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree, Some GPs will just have a general look and view and make you answer health related questions and in 30minutes they will stamp and sign your form if all is ok.
Other fussy GPs will do the whole blood, TB and urine tests.Those ones will result in a longer time from them stamping your form.

I suggest you visit any registered GP and tell them you need the form urgently (in hour) and they will do it for you in that time.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh really. I am quite shocked and sort of pleased in a way if this is true. It is all very well them signing and stamping the form, but what about proof I actually got tested for those things if it comes to that? That is my main concern, so for that reason I would like to do it properly.

I went to see my GP in the UK and he said about the tests to look for the things on the form (leprosy, trachoma, or other infections or cantagious conditions). He said I would have to have blood tests to look for these and he couldn't just say I didn't have them.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

This is Africa!


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm am awaiting my third visa and each time I have only submitted the signed and stamped form from a GP, in both SA and the UK. You do not need to show any test results.

You do however need to show your actual chest xray with the signed and stamped radiological form. Otherwise, officials take the Doctors word for it.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

We've just done this in the UK. My partner was in and out of his GP here in 10 mins. Cost him 20 quid. Got a referral for an Xray and after some initial confusion, waited around for about half an hour to have it done. Not sure what the bill is yet, as they've not sent it. 

Just make sure you have the right medical and Xray forms for them to sign. I can email them to you if you PM me.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

I suppose it makes sense that doctors should be trusted with that sort of thing. I have booked at a place in Rosebank that seems to know about the visa issue, so I am a bit more relaxed about it. He will then refer me for the x-ray.

It is only R400 for the medical, which is pretty good I think. Considering what my doctor was charging at home, which was over double that, I am glad I waited. 

Thanks for the offer saffalass, but I should be ok for the forms as the woman I phoned said they had them all anyway and I have copies myself too. Thanks very much though.

Thanks everyone also for your help and advice.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

For anybody wanting to get a medical for their visa/permit applications while they are in Johannesburg, Dr. Hugh Cobb at Rosebank Medical and Dental Centre is very helpful and friendly. The service was quick and simple and after the medical I went straight over the road to the Netcare hospital for the x-ray examination, no appointment needed. After filling in a couple of forms, waited 10 minutes and straight through to x-ray. They mentioned it would take an hour or so to process and write the report, but within 15-20 minutes after having the x-ray it was done. I was very surprised and happy and it all came it at under R1000.


----------

